# Hi All From Someone Currently Searching Hard



## TT Owner Mike (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all!! Many thanks for allowing me registration to what appers to be a great forum. I'm currently not an owner but am searching hard for the perfect model at the right price. So in the near future i will be better prpepared to take part in some of the discussions (Hopefully!!) Anyway i look forward to browsing the site and will catch you all soon.

Best regards
Mike


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what are you looking for mk1, mk2, coupe, roadster etc. etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  why not join the TTOC to keep you going as you search www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, great time to buy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## TT Owner Mike (Jan 11, 2009)

Many Thanks Guys / Girls for the big welcome, in response, yep it appears to be a good time to buy, am looking for something around the 52 - 53 year age and above, MK1 1.8T Quattro with the 225BHP Engine preferably 40,000 miles or less. Coupe not Roadster and am not fussy about the colour. Not that fussy hey?! :?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent, great choice ;-)


----------

